# Rocks



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

I just got some rocks from here and their im wonderin the best way of cleaning these rocks would be great.

Thanks guys


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

first u shoudl test them w/ vinigar,,..if they bubble some then don't put them in ur tank as they will screw w/ ur water perams, after that u an either biol them for a bit, or bleech and water 1:10 for a bit, then but them in a double strength mixture of your declorinator....atleast that's wut i do and it works great


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

What do u mean buy 1:10 exactley


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

1 part bleach to 10 parts water....like a cup of bleach and 10 cups of water....jsut that ratio...or 2 cups bl to 20 cups h20.....see where i'm going w/ it


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

Now i got ya thanks alot.


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

np


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea either way is fine, for rocks tho IMO you only need to boil for 5-10 minutes

oh yea BTW for the vinegar test make sure you scrape the rock a little bit first and then add the vinegar


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

I scrubed it down wit soap and water then rinsed put in bucket with bleach and declhorine stuff and let sit then scrubed again. Now they are in the tank hopefully i didn't mess it up i didn't do the test with vineger.


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

sounds ok to me....cept did u put dechlor in w/ the bleach? if so doesn't that kinda defeat teh purpose???


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

all i do is just boil them for a really long time, never have problems, id be more worried about putting bleach on em and stuff


----------

